# mises à jour mac os 9.0



## fanmac (22 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tout le monde,
et merci au forum d'exister, ça dépanne..beaucoup
J'ai un Imac alu avec léo et je suis fan de mac..(la seule chose qui me manque c'est le portefeuille)
Bon je rame un peu : j'ai trouvé un imac ppc g3 à la poubelle, 
et oui les gens ne savent pas ce qu'ils perdent!!
bref, pas de clavier, pas de souris : j'ai réussi à trouver tout ça avec mac gé, merci ludo.
Je viens d'explorer la machine c'est mac os 9. 0 qui est installé
j'essaie une mise à  jour avec une clé usb : rien pas d'application qui ouvre la mise à jour,
je le branche direct en éthernet et la RIEN, bon j'appelle un ami qui connait mac classic : verdict les insallations sont affichés mais ont cetainement été enlevées donc réinstallation à partir d'un cd.

le imac a 2 barettes mémoires (2*32 mo) 
233 mhz , 4 go dont 3,50 go libres

où trouver le cd d'installation? dois -je rajouter de la mémoire v. 2*64?
car je ne peux rien installer dessus..
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Invité (22 Février 2011)

Si t'as posté sur MacBi aussi, je t'ai répondu


----------



## ntx (22 Février 2011)

fanmac a dit:


> et oui les gens ne savent pas ce qu'ils perdent!!


Mouais, un Mac moins puissant qu'un iPod, on ne perd pas grand chose


----------



## fanmac (23 Février 2011)

bonjour invité et ntx 
merci pour vos réponses 
je n'ai pas posté ailleurs, peux-tu m'envoyer un lien?
ou bien ton avis
ntx :
cet imac servira peut-être !
en tout cas c'est plus design chez moi qu'à côté de la poubelle!


----------



## Invité (23 Février 2011)

Désolé, j'ai confondu :rose:

Je voulais donner un Cd d'iMac, mais c'est en fait la génération suivante, je ne pense pas que ça puisse passer sur le tien.

Os9 avec 64Mo, c'est super juste, mais ça passe normalement.

Pour ta MaJ t'as bien commencé par Os9.1 avant de tenter 9.2.1 et 9.2.2 ?

Ah oui, il faut imérativement que ta clé soit formatée en HFS sinon, c'est sûr que ça ne va pas le faire


----------



## fanmac (23 Février 2011)

c'est pas grave...

oui j'ai lu attentivement, j'ai commencé par le firmware, puis 9.0.4
9.1 etc
sauf que mon souci c'est que je n'ouvre rien, donc c'est peut-être le formatage de la clé,
c'est quoi le h..?
et oui je suis novice dans le domaine mais je veux bien apprendre..

je continue de chercher une solution, merci


----------



## Onmac (23 Février 2011)

Salut ! 
Le format HFS, c'est le format MAC OS étendu (journalisé). Tu peut le faire à partir d'un mac plus récent et Utilitaire de disque.


----------



## fanmac (23 Février 2011)

Merci je vais voir si je débrouille à la formater

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h09 ----------

De toute les façons je crois que je dois réinstaller os 9 car internet exp.(4.5) ne se lance pas ,
l'application a été enlevée, donc autant partir sur des bases saines et tant qu'à faire je crois que je peux aussi intaller 2x64mo en mémoire? quel est le maxi?


----------



## fanmac (24 Février 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Je n'ai pas eu de réponses pour la mémoire si quelqu'un a une idée, merci 
et pour la réinstallation j'ai peut-être trouvé un cd 
enfin espérons que c'est pas déjà parti..


----------



## fanmac (28 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
Je reprends les mises à jour et là la clé usb n'est pas lisible avec le formatage que j'ai effectué !, le message me demande si je dois réinitialiser la clé....
J'ai bien formaté en mac os étendu journalisé sur mac os x(léo), puis sur le mac classic, la clé est en mode mac os standard..?
J'ai fait une mauvaise manip?
QUE DOIS-JE FAIRE?


----------



## Invité (28 Février 2011)

Formate depuis ton iMac.


----------



## r e m y (28 Février 2011)

fanmac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je reprends les mises à jour et là la clé usb n'est pas lisible avec le formatage que j'ai effectué !, le message me demande si je dois réinitialiser la clé....
> J'ai bien formaté en mac os étendu journalisé sur mac os x(léo), puis sur le mac classic, la clé est en mode mac os standard..?
> J'ai fait une mauvaise manip?
> QUE DOIS-JE FAIRE?


 

Je me demande si MacOS 9.0 savait gérer le format HFS+.... on en était peut-être encore à HFS  (la version précédente de ce format APPLE)


----------



## fanmac (1 Mars 2011)

C'est cool j'ai déjà réussi à faire une m. à jour de 9.0 à 9.0.4 , le firmware était à jour, c'était donc bien le format de la clé et sur l'imac g3 (merci invité) c'est fait , maintenant je bataille car la m. à jour que j'ai téléchargé  ( la suite 9.1) ne peut être installé que sur une version en anglais  ..


----------



## Invité (1 Mars 2011)

Je ne veux pas être moqueur, mais dans ce cas il vaut mieux passer par Apple plutôt qu'ailleurs ! 

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1387?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## fanmac (1 Mars 2011)

si, si  mais c'est ma page de rérérence, je réessaye mais en 9.1 la mise à jour était pour la version "english"
je re-télécharge je vais voir...


----------



## fanmac (1 Mars 2011)

bon rien que des versions anglaises.;


----------



## Invité (1 Mars 2011)

http://download.info.apple.com/Appl...date/Single-File/FU-Mac_OS_9.1_Update.smi.bin

edit
Merde, en anglais aussi !
Même ma page bookmarquée des MaJ françaises renvoie sur la page anglaise&#8230;
On peut faire ça en MP, si tu veux&#8230;


----------



## fanmac (1 Mars 2011)

la page est vide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h12 ----------

MERCI,MERCI,MERCI,MERCI,MERCI!!!!!


La page était vide mais c'est monté sur le bureau et j'ai vu mise à jour 9.1 en français,  ah merci
bon c'est très cool je continue en 9.2......


----------



## fanmac (2 Mars 2011)

bon rien de plus,
j'ai essayé de changer les 9.1 du lien en 9.2.1 mais cela ne marche pas le reste des install' sont en anglais... je verrais demain:sleep:
au faite j'ai lu que la version la plus stable de mac os 9 était la 9.1 : c'est vrai?


----------



## Invité (2 Mars 2011)

Il y a des améliorations non négligeables dans la 9.2.2.

Je chouffe pour les liens, sinon j'ai les originaux en french (je ne suis pas le seul, je pense)


----------



## tantoillane (3 Mars 2011)

Salut,

Niveau stabilité il n'y a pas beaucoup de différences entre 9.1 et 9.2.2, peut-être un tout petit peu plus et encore. Par contre, déjà que bon nombre de logiciel ne se trouve plus pour classic, si tu ne met pas la 9.2.2 tu n'en trouvera vraiment que très peu


edit : le lien pour 9.2.2 en fr
http://download.info.apple.com/Appl...pdate/Single-File/Mac_OS_9.2.2_Update.smi.bin

la page pour une autre langue (en coréen c'est bien aussi, et la MaJ est moins lourde )
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1293?viewlocale=en_US

edit2 : j'avais pas vu que t'en était qu'à 9.1, voici la 9.2.1
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1120?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## fanmac (3 Mars 2011)

ok et merci invité 
en faite vu que je galèrais pour les m. jour via le net j'ai cherché des cd d'install, et j'ai trouvé une bonne occas' avec mac os 9.2.1 update cd  (featuring sherlock 2 ) le cd est blanc, alors si je l'installe j'écrase les autres applis? (office pour mac est installé) ou cela équivaut à 1 m. à jour via net?
mon autre souci c'est : la mémoire 64mo suffisant ou je dois aussi penser à changer les barrettes?

je viens de voir  les liens de tantoillane ; bonjour et merci je vais jeter un coup d'oeil (mais je ne suis pas encore à l'aise dans la diction du coréen.. merci


----------



## fanmac (4 Mars 2011)

voilà les liens étaient bons en français..merci tantoillane.

les mises à jour sont faites , pour la mémoire j'ai lu l'article de macinside sur les mac de bureau  : très instructif merci

et surtout un grand MERCI À  INVITÉ  qui m'a bien suivi  , au faite on peut continuer après 9.2.2?  Quelle est la limite?


----------



## Invité (4 Mars 2011)

Ton iMac accepte Mac OsX jusqu'au 10.3.9

Mais avec ton disque 4Go et 64Mo de Ram&#8230;

@*tantoillane* Respect pour les liens&#8230;


----------



## fanmac (4 Mars 2011)

merci encore je vais améliorer le reste, 
je cherche les bonnes occas'..
à bientôt
fanmac


----------



## fanmac (7 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Je pensais qu'il existait d'autre mises à jour après 9.2.2;
cela passe direct à mac os x ?


----------



## r e m y (7 Mars 2011)

oui 9.2.2 est la dernière version de MacOS 9

Ensuite on est passé à MacOS X


----------



## fanmac (7 Mars 2011)

merci


----------

